# How to deal with a denuncia



## plymyphil (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi,
Looking for advice. Basically my next door neighbour has made a denuncia against me some months ago which has been issued to me in person today.

Brief details are as follows:
I moved in at the end of August. At the end of the first week she was yelling at me for using my vacuum cleaner. Three days later telling me to go to bed at half past eleven and switch my TV off. I informed the landlady who told me that the previous tenants (Romanian) had constant problems from her. I'm thinking it may be a racist thing...I'm English.
Anyway, in October (night in question of the denuncia) I was on my terrace with four friends and at 11.30pm the police came to the door as she had complained. They confirmed we weren't doing anything illegal and that we were behaving reasonably. (No music, sat outside chatting etc.) My friends left and I went to bed.

The denuncia says that noise measuring equipment in my neighbours bedroom confirms that I was shouting and screaming from 10pm until 8am! (A lie). It says that the police attended at 1.30am and confirmed the disturbance. (A lie!) The police (at 11.30pm) actually said to me there was no problem and I could continue chatting to my friends. As it happens they were leaving anyway so I was in bed by 12.30am!

I have 15 days to respond. What are my options please. My gut reaction is to make a detailed denuncia against her and cite racial hatred but I'm aware that is a long way from the most sensible option! Anybody got more level headed advice to share?

All advice gratefully received.

(The denuncia gives me fifteen days to respond or agree to close the matter by paying a 100€ fine.)


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Did the police deliver this to you or the deranged lady?

I don't know how it works to be fair but I was under the impression it is a police thing.


----------



## plymyphil (Jan 29, 2015)

It was delivered by an old chap this morning, I assumed who came from the town hall. He told me I was obliged to sign his copy to confirm receipt (which I did).
The paperwork is headed from the town hall with policia local as a subheading.


----------



## plymyphil (Jan 29, 2015)

My big worry, the more I think about it, is that she has friends in the town hall and that this is an unbeatable bit of cronyism or corruption. The letter says that in a meeting of the town hall the complaint was considered and that based on the evidence listed it was agreed that I was guilty. If there is such evidence it has to be invented as I was in bed sleeping for seven and a half of the hours in question!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

It sounds like a stitch up.

Common sense would tell you one thing but a town hall meeting that casts you guilty before issuing a denuncia?
Noise measuring equipment?

Again I thought a denuncia was a police thing not a town hall thing. 
I'd go to the police and see what they make of it. I'd respond at the police station, they should have records of the visit that was paid to you that night and their report of it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I don't know but I would have thought that if the police had come to measure the level of noise they would have to inform you that that had been done, to tell you that you were over the limit and that you had to stop making noise.
I see that Pazcat has lengthened his response and I agree, I'd go to the police.
However, if she does have friends in high places maybe there's no way to fight this.
Get the landlord in on the act too.
Oh, and if I were you I'd not have any contact with the person who has reported you and don't enter into any antagonistic conversations. It will do you more harm than good

PS Don't assume that she's _racist_. She may just be an unhappy, bitter person who doesn't want anyone living next to her.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Just ignore it, what can they do ?


----------



## plymyphil (Jan 29, 2015)

VFR said:


> Just ignore it, what can they do ?


I'm not sure this is an option. It seems to give me two choices. Either respond within 15 days with a defence or pay up a 100€ fine. Much as I'd love to just rip it up and drop it over the garden fence I don't think that will cure much.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

plymyphil said:


> I'm not sure this is an option. It seems to give me two choices. Either respond within 15 days with a defence or pay up a 100€ fine. Much as I'd love to just rip it up and drop it over the garden fence I don't think that will cure much.


OK submit your report/defence (written) and wait for her to take you to court, Will take a good few years I fancy.
Guess the old cow just does this to all she can to raise some funds to top up her pension.


----------

